# 585 as a climbing bike



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, I have an XL 585 as my main ride now, after many many other bikes and I really love it. I also currently have a DeRosa Dual, with an aluminum main triangle and carbon front and rear. The Dual has a rep as a great climbing bike. The DeRosa has been my favorite for hills and crits for about a year now, and it felt like it could slightly out-climb my newer 585..I go about 165lbs at 6'1". I was thinking perhaps my 585 was not stiff enough to climb as well as the oversize alloy DeRosa, or something. Recently I raced a 'big' hillclimb race (about 3700' of climbing in around 10 miles) and I had to decide which bike to use. So, I did some "testing" on both to help me decide which to ride up the pass.

What I did was to use my Garmin Edge for timing on a series of uphill intervals. I chose a section of road with about 8% and did 10 back to back intervals (about 2.5 min. duration, each interval) over the same distance (using the Garmin in it's 'Lap mode') I used the same wheels and changed bikes as fairly as I could figure to average out my 'fatigue' factor and get valid results.

Well, interestingly, while the DeRosa FELT like it climbed better, the results showed that the two were virtually identical in uphill performance (in this short, un-scientific "test") All 10 of my interval times were within two seconds of each other!

The Look is lighter, very slightly (DeRosa claims the Dual at 1100 gr.) and much more comfortable, not 'buzzy" like the aluminum frame. It handles better at speed, also, especially when really cooking down rough technical descents. So, I chose the 585 for the hillclimb race and reduced my time from last year (ridden on the DeRosa Dual) by almost 4 minutes! I think, perhaps, over the hour (+/-) I spent on that climb that the comfort and slightly lighter weight of the 585 may have contributed something to my improved time, but...different days.. 

Love the 585! But I still ride the Dual in Crits...because I sometimes crash.. The "testing" showed me that 'feel' may not be a totally valid way to guage performance..

Don Hanson


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Like you, have ridden a number of beautiful bikes. Now have the 595 and finally the weather here (and roads) cleared enough to give her a good try-out.

Great climber but what I really noticed was the descents. Been searching for a way to describe her descending ability, eg, like she is on rails or similar to a great pair of skis (eg Atomics), but none seemed to fit.

Finally came to me on day two, the word: Surgical. The 595 literally slices down the hill/mtn whatever you are descending and just says give me more. Extremely precise handling.

And I thought the Fondriest Carbon Magister was a great descender (she was), but this new LOOK has her beat.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

"surgical" that is close. I might describe my 585's decending prowress as "effortless" or mindless...something like that. It takes no conscious thought to go downhill really really fast, regardless of the pavment, the curves and even (to a great extent) the wind.. Some bikes make you really pay attention during descents..The Looks don't cause any 'pucker' at all, regardless of the speed..

I was curious so I just returned from my LBS where I weighed my 585 as I ride it. Pedals but no water bottles or computer it weighs 15.18lbs only. That is with: Reynolds carbon tubular Cirro wheels spoked for my weight, Conti Sprinter (durable, but not expensively light) tires. Dura Ace except the brakes which are Superbe Pro (old Suntour copies of Campy) and an FSA carbon crank. Speedplay pedals. Carbon Concepts seat post and Selle Italia flight saddle. Zipp bars. Nothing on the bike that gives away function for weight, period.

A very fine "ride"...Don Hanson


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Is it an Ultra or a regular 585?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I will second, or third, whatever, the fact that the top-end Looks simply go downhill like rockets. Absolutely telepathic. Look aced the geometry on the 585/595.

However, I have some bad news about my 585 Ultra, which you'll read in another thread.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ethanweiss90 said:


> I will second, or third, whatever, the fact that the top-end Looks simply go downhill like rockets. Absolutely telepathic. Look aced the geometry on the 585/595.


When I get about halfway through a corner on my 595, I always wonder why I even bothered putting on the brakes. It's like my bike is calling me a wuss for thinking I needed to slow down.



ethanweiss90 said:


> However, I have some bad news about my 585 Ultra, which you'll read in another thread.


Something tells me I will be speaking with Ethan tomorrow...

*[email protected]*
(866) 430-5665 ext. 108
[email protected]


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, Look 585 is THE fastest bike an earth going downhill. In the corners it goes like a train like Chas said.:thumbsup: And I have ridden many bikes.

and super also in uphill. Mine 585 weights 13lbs.


----------

